# Whipple supercharger



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

i saw the video with an '04 goat and whipple supercharger installed on this forum. Damn is that a hot s/c or what? The only bad side was i called whipple to get more info on this twin screw s/c and they told me they just sell the s/c only, not the complete kit :willy: They said it was a special install done by the person owning the car not them. They dont plan on making any kits for the '05 goats (bummer). I was kinda interested in this too.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Link to the company that made the kit on the 04:
http://starrperformance.com.au/display/text/1120005111062-4175/parentContent/1119935321390-1333/ 
..... hopefully this will help, they say they are trying to get a LS2 kit going, that was the last I heard. :cheers


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

I would want one for sure


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

They are also working on a Kenne Bell for the LS2. They got 500trq. and 560 hrwhp on an LS1 w/ shorty headers, exhaust, and cam. Pretty nice gains.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

this is a little off topic here but have you guys seen what Lingenfelter did with a TwinTurbo LS2?

The potential of these motors seems greater than the LS1 structure ever was !!!

Lingenfelter 427 CID C6 Corvette Twin Turbo
1,038 Rear wheel horsepower chassis dyno test.
http://www.lingenfelter.com/C620054271038hp.mpg


----------

